# Fritzbox Netzwerk und Telefon



## ZockerLordLP (6. November 2013)

Hallo Community

Ich habe vor mir eine Fritzbox 7390 zu kaufen. Nun möchte ich das Telefon mit über die Fritzbox laufen lassen. Das Problem liegt darin, dass das Telefon ein Stockwerk tiefer steht. Ein Kabel liegt bereits welches von der TEA Dose im Ergeschoss ins erste Geschoss geht. An der TAE Dose im 1. Stock kommen 2 Kabel hinaus (Vom Fachman angeschlossen) dise gehen mommentan noch in eine Eumex401. Kann ich diese 2 Kabel nun an eine UAE-Dose anschließen und per RJ45 zu RJ11 an den Fon eingang der Fritzbox anschließen?

Wird das funktionieren bzw. an welchen Anschluss muss ich die 2 Kabel anschließen? (Ich glaube an Port 4-5 bzw. a b)

Wie muss ich die Fritzbox denn ans Netz anschließen? Muss dort noch Splitter bzw. NTBA dran?

Danke


----------



## merzi86 (12. November 2013)

ZockerLordLP hat gesagt.:


> An der TAE Dose im 1. Stock kommen 2 Kabel hinaus (Vom Fachman angeschlossen) dise gehen mommentan noch in eine Eumex401. Kann ich diese 2 Kabel nun an eine UAE-Dose anschließen und per RJ45 zu RJ11 an den Fon eingang der Fritzbox anschließen?
> 
> Wird das funktionieren bzw. an welchen Anschluss muss ich die 2 Kabel anschließen? (Ich glaube an Port 4-5 bzw. a b)



Ja du kannst die 2 Kabel dafür nutzen. Dabei kannst du entweder über die TAE bzw. die Western-Anschlüsse an der Fritzbox nutzen.



ZockerLordLP hat gesagt.:


> Wie muss ich die Fritzbox denn ans Netz anschließen? Muss dort noch Splitter bzw. NTBA dran?


Das kommt drauf an, ob du Festnetz-Telefonie nutzt oder nur reine VoIP.
Bei Festnetz kommt es dann drauf, ob du eine ISDN-Leitung hast oder ein Standard-Analog Anschluss.

Wenn du ein Standard-Analog Anschluss mit Festnetz-Telefonie benötigst du den Splitter.
Wenn du ein ISDN-Anschluss besitzt musst du NTBA und Splitter anschließen.
In beiden Fällen muss dann die FritzBox über das mitgelieferte Y-Kabel angeschlossen werden.

Bei einen reinen VoIP-Anschluss ist kein Splitter notwendig. Falls dies der Fall ist muss die FritzBox mit dem einfachen Anschlusskabel (wird ebenfalls mitgeliefert) angeschlossen.


----------



## ZockerLordLP (12. November 2013)

Ah danke . Also kann ich an die 2 Kabel einfach eine UAE Dose anschließen und mit einem rj45 zu rj11 an die Fritzbox anschließen und dann die Telefon über die Fritzbox verwalten  Ja soweit ich weiß ist es ein ISDN Anschluss. Wie wird es dann gemacht? Kann ich das Fax auch einfach an die Fritzbox anschließen und nicht an den NBTA ?


----------



## merzi86 (12. November 2013)

Ein Fax kannst du auch an die FritzBox anschließen, dieses kann man direkt so einrichten.

Für die genaue Verkabelung liegt in den Verpackungen eine Aufbauanleitung.
Aber im groben ist dann der Aufbau wie folgt.

Du gehst von der TAE-Dose in den Splitter. Vom Splitter, genauer gesagt den mittleren TAE-Anschlüssen, gehst du in den NTBA. Zum Schluss gehst du mit dem Y-Kabel vom NTBA und Splitter in den Router.

Welches Kabelende in welchen Anschluss kommt ist dann der Beschriftung am Kabel zu entnehmen. Dabei muss man nur aufgepasst werden, dass man den Anschluss vom Splitter und NTBA nicht vertauscht.


----------



## ZockerLordLP (13. November 2013)

Ok thx, Kann es eigentlich zu Daten bzw. Geschwindigkeitsverlust kommen, da unsere Leitung vom Hausanschluss bis zum Router ca. 20m lang ist und es nur 2 adrig ist. Laut unseren Anbieter ist nämlich an unserer Adresse 6.000 möglich kommen aber nur 3.500 an. Kann dies an den alten Leitungn liegen (vom Hausanschluss bis zur TAE-Dose des Routers)?


----------



## sheel (13. November 2013)

Es "kann" schon passieren, aber eher halten die Provider ihre Versprechen nicht...
Testweise kürzere Kabel und irgendein tragbares Gerät dazu,
dann kann man das schnell herausfinden


----------



## ZockerLordLP (14. November 2013)

Naja Kürzeres Kabel versuchen ist nicht möglich  Will es ja nicht durschschneiden.
Wenn man das Kabel neu verlegen würde, was nimmt man dann? Cat 6/7 Kabel? Dann hätte man auch noch 4 adern auf Reserver. Das Kupferkabel vom DSLARM (oder wie man das schreibt) ist "nur" 1,6km lang, daher glaube ich dass mehr möglich ist. Und eine Leitungsdämpfung von 32dB ist auch nicht normal für 1,6km, oder?


----------

